# Would you start a new business today?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While there is no doubt that the Australian economy is performing as well as any other economy in the world, would you start a new business today?


----------



## vishalverma (Jul 4, 2013)

I am living in India and planning to settle in Australia. How can I start a small business in Australia, I really interested to open my own cafe business in Nerang, QLD.


----------



## Susan Matthew (Dec 5, 2013)

Hi Vishal verma.

To begin with a Business in Australia, you need to attain certification first as without that you won't be able to beat the competitors. For example, the diploma of Business, Certificate II in Business, Certificate III in Business Administration , etc offered by the ITAD group.


----------

